# Item Storage



## Gruntilda (Nov 21, 2017)

So today I logged on to Pocket Camp for the first time and I have ALREADY maxed out my item storage.  Am I missing something??  I put some items in sale boxes but I am not holding out any hope that someone will actually buy my stuff.  Is there a way to increase storage?  It seems a bit counterproductive to catch bugs and fish but not be able to keep them.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

you can use the leaf tickets to expand your inventory


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

You can increase inventory to 150 by leveling up. If you want the max inventory (250) it will cost 400 leaf tickets. (Twenty +5 slots @ 20 tickets each.)


----------



## Decomposed (Nov 21, 2017)

You can also sell items to Labelle, if you want to make room and earn bells doing it.

edit: it appears you can’t sell bugs/fish/etc to her. never mind then


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

Decomposed said:


> You can also sell items to Labelle, if you want to make room and earn bells doing it.
> 
> edit: it appears you can’t sell bugs/fish/etc to her. never mind then



if you want to sell bugs/fish you can put them in your market box


----------



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

You can also just outright sell things without putting them in the box, granted you get less money doing that but it helps to free up some space if you just sell stuff you don't need at the moment/can be easily gotten (shells, butterflies, etc)


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!  I just noticed you can just sell things outright which is a HUGE help as far as space.


----------

